# Not spending as much time in the AAA forum



## ted_BSR (Dec 22, 2011)

Because of posts like this: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663305

Ya'll are entertaining, and good for "discussion", but this other stuff is down right hilarious!!!! 

It really reminds me of some of the "discussions" I have had on the AAA forum. :swords:

I still drop in and read stuff, but have just lost interest in posting my same old opinions and arguements over and over. Do some of you other guys get tired of the repetative nature of the discussions?

Anyway, , and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to ALL! (or Happy Solstice, or Dead LLamma Day, or whatever you choose to celebrate)


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep it's a dead horse that gets beat over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over until it's pounded into dog food


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2011)

I enjoy it.  I have found defending my faith has made it stronger, or, at the least, forced me to be more articulate about it.

Besides, the spiritual sub-forum is where you can find threads like this (my all-time favorite):

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632538


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 23, 2011)

I admit, it does get repetitive, but I do enjoy this forum, and I learn a lot.    Spent quite a bit of time yesterday thinking about the "why was blood sacrifice necessary" comment.   Love going over that stuff in my mind.

I agree, though, Ted....it does get monotonous at times.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well Ted, I for one enjoy reading your comments. Especially knowing that you are a scientist and a believer. I think its pretty cool. Hope you stick around . Mur cripmas.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> Well Ted, I for one enjoy reading your comments. Especially knowing that you are a scientist and a believer. I think its pretty cool. Hope you stick around . *Mur cripmas*.



LOL... just fell out of my office chair!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 23, 2011)

I think what I dislike most about this forum is when people cut and paste LLLLLOOONNNNNGGGGGGGGG rebuttals from websites!!!        Everyone can find someone else smarter and more eloquent at defending their position on the web.     IMO, when one starts cutting and pasting from the web, they are grasping from a losing and defensive position.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 23, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I think what I dislike most about this forum is when people cut and paste LLLLLOOONNNNNGGGGGGGGG rebuttals from websites!!!



Agreed.  That and YouTube videos are my pet peeves.  I don't care who posts it or what forum it's in.  If the OP is a YouTube video, you've lost me.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 23, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I think what I dislike most about this forum is when people cut and paste LLLLLOOONNNNNGGGGGGGGG rebuttals from websites!!!        Everyone can find someone else smarter and more eloquent at defending their position on the web.     IMO, when one starts cutting and pasting from the web, they are grasping from a losing and defensive position.



Your entitled to your opinion and I respect that.

On the other hand though, if the information you want to convey is out there, why not use it? Nothing is lost by using it, except by maybe to the person that it is used to counter.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 23, 2011)

I have found that the most powerful posts (from anyone) are one or two sentences.

Some of my dumbest posts are the long ones.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 23, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Your entitled to your opinion and I respect that.
> 
> On the other hand though, if the information you want to convey is out there, why not use it? Nothing is lost by using it, except by maybe to the person that it is used to counter.



It just shows that some are better suited for computer debates than in-person debates.    Without the web to support those who cut-and-paste, their position would be too weak to withstand a debate.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 23, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> It just shows that some are better suited for computer debates than in-person debates.    Without the web to support those who cut-and-paste, their position would be too weak to withstand a debate.



 Use what is needed as the situation calls.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 24, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I admit, it does get repetitive, but I do enjoy this forum, and I learn a lot.    Spent quite a bit of time yesterday thinking about the "why was blood sacrifice necessary" comment.   Love going over that stuff in my mind.
> 
> I agree, though, Ted....it does get monotonous at times.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.



In my opinion, a lot of this kind of talk is common between the various groups that post here. There's more readers/lurkers than posters. So if any can glean any 
'word' that can be a good thing...ya know. 

Pete and re-pete.

Merry Christmas Eve y'all!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 5, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Because of posts like this: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663305
> 
> Ya'll are entertaining, and good for "discussion", but this other stuff is down right hilarious!!!!
> 
> ...



I don't even know what they're saying for the most part but dogs baking biscuits is bound to have something for everyone.

But yes, I share your view.  The aaa board has become garbage due to a disruptive few.  I check infrequently and post even less.


----------

